# Профилактика заболеваний позвоночника



## Григорий (28 Апр 2006)

У меня двое детей младшего школьного возраста. Я в общем понимаю, что детям нужно заниматься спортом для того, чтобы быть здоровыми. Но я хотел бы получить профессиональные рекомендации в этой области, как растить детей без проблем с осанкой и позвоночником
Спасибо заранее


----------



## Helen (29 Апр 2006)

*профилактика заболеваний позвоночника*

Вырастить детей крепкими и здоровыми  - задача родителей, и не только их, но и вашего семейного доктора (или участкового врача), а также школы. Для этого необходимо обладать определенной информацией по правильному ведению здорового образа жизни. Основой профилактики заболеваний позвоночника является обучение человека управлять своим телом, мышцами, умению их расслаблять, готовить к повышенным нагрузкам, поддерживать правильную осанку.
Некоторые правила, необходимые для правильного развиятия:
1. Постель должна иметь ровную поверхность и среднюю жесткость, подушка - невысокой.
2. Контроль осанки в положении стоя и сидя, а также при ходьбе. Регламентировать долгое нахождение в одной позе - за партой или за столом, делать перерывы, разгрузки для позвоночника, смена активными видами деятельности.
3. Достаточное время бывать на солнце и на свежем воздухе каждый день, так как кальций усваивается организмом при достаточном уровне витамина Д, образующегося в организме на свежем воздухе.
4. С пищей должно поступать достаточное количество кальция, который содержится в молочных продуктах, а так же в морепродуктах.
5. Если ребенок развивается правильно, без отклонений по показателям роста и веса, можно заниматься любыми видами спорта, но нагрузка все равно должна контролироваться, так как перегрузки опасны для детского организма. Если ребенок имеет сколиоз, то не все виды спорта ему показаны, а некоторые из них даже противопоказаны. Рекомендуемый вид спорта при сколиозе - плавание.
6. Перед тем, как отдать ребенка на какой-либо вид спорта, обязательно посетите Вашего доктора для проверки состояния здоровья и получения рекомендаций.
Эти и многие другие рекомендации Вам может дать Ваш семейный врач, а также консультанты клиники доктора Бобыря.


----------

